# MSI GT60 und GT70



## stadler5 (27. März 2012)

Auf Facebook habe ich heute mal Bilder vom GT70 inneren gesehen und dort ist es ja nicht möglich eine zweite HDD zu verbauen. Dort passen ja nur zwei mini SSDs rein, schade eigentlich.

Und die GTX670m ist ja eigentlich eine GTX570m


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. März 2012)

Und was genau willst du uns mit diesem Thread sagen


----------



## stadler5 (30. März 2012)

Das dort nur noch eine HDD verbaut werden kann, aber das finde ich nicht so durchdacht weil ich eine SSD 2,5 zoll und eine HDD nutzen will.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. März 2012)

Das ist aber bei 98% aller Notebooks so - also wäre es eher erwähnenswert wenn es MÖGLICH wäre 2 HDs einzubauen.

ABER:
Das bei dieser Ausführung 2 mSATA SSDs verbaut sind bedeutet nicht das es nur Versionen mit diesen 2 SSDs geben wird.
Denn die 2 Anschlüsse werden nur *per Adapter* hergestellt - deswegen sieht man auf dem 2. Screenshot diese auch nicht.
Und dort ist auch genug Platz für eine normale 2,5" SSD und auch die Befestigungen sind dafür ausgelegt. Deshalb wäre es problemlos möglich auch Versionen mit nur einer "normalen" SSD zu bauen.


----------

